# Butterfly - in December!



## bognormike

'morning all. It's a damp morning here, but the sun's been out. A poor deluded tortoiseshell butterfly is presently sunning itself on the fence outside my office. Should I tell it that it's the 1st of December? 8)


----------



## Zebedee

It can come and eat my strawberries! 8O 

Yep - there are a few berries on the plants.

They won't ripen, but they are almost full size. 8O 

Dave


----------



## SpeedyDux

I've just seen a bumblebee going from flower to flower in my garden. 

SD


----------



## aldra

Yes, it certainly has been mild around these parts

Our fig tree is full of figs, they also wont ripen- pity

geraniums and fushia in flower, even an odd rose

My Hostas have died back and I am anxious now to put the garden pots to bed

like my seasons to stay in sync

Controlling or what  :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner

We've got a pair of randy pigeons been trying to mate for the last fortnight.
Do they do *it* all year round? Almost human! :lol:


----------



## bognormike

Spacerunner said:


> We've got a pair of randy pigeons been trying to mate for the last fortnight.
> Do they do *it* all year round? Almost human! :lol:


yes, ours are at it permanently..

and I think that butterfly has been washed away by now - teeming down :roll:


----------



## grasscutter

We are busy tidying our customers gardens up so that they are nice and tidy while we take january and february off to travel down to spain.
We currently have roses in full bloom, spring flowering cherries in blossom, english marigolds blooming and self seeding plus many others plants misbehaving. We are also still cutting lawns on a fortnightly basis and boy are they growing.
Now to top it all we are told that we are in a drought situation.


----------



## bmb1uk

we have had a wasp flying about


----------



## Chiegizi

*re:*

wow! Thats a bit odd lol


----------



## bmb1uk

*Re: re:*

]wow! Thats a bit odd lol[/quote]

'Shepshed' land that time forgot :lol: :lol:


----------



## onaton

I have not seen a butterfly nearby for a long time now.


----------



## simandme

Onaton - go to the Zoo or Kew Gardens (or one of the many free gardens/parks) - guaranteed you'll see flutterbies :wink:

For us, one of the reasons we have national trust membership is to experience the flora/fauna throughout the seasons. Money well spent.


----------

